# Last minute e-caller?



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm throwing together a last minute e-caller, I'm wondering if I could get a few opinions.

First, I have two options. I can go with a CD player, built in amp and all that. Or I can go with an ipod linked to an amp. What do you guys think? I have yet to buy a CD player or an amp yet, so it's still up in the air.

Second, I've got two 6x9 Pioneer 230 max watt 3 way speakers sitting in my old Blazer collecting dust. If I were to make boxes for them, and buy a Radio Shack horn speaker to go with it, do ya think a 3 speaker system would be able to do the job? And what size horn? All I could find when I was shopping around today was a 100 watt, but that seems like overkill, or am I mistaken?

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Kucker (Jan 13, 2007)

I just made one myself. Used a mp3 player, radio shack amp, and one radio shack horn that has 30w/60w max. They only had the one, otherwise I'd have bought more. I'd like to have atleast three. The damn thing is painful loud though with just the one speaker. I'm not sure if the performace will be reduced using multiple speakers. Will have to wait until they get more in.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks kucker. How much was the amp that you bought? Is it an amp made to be for a car stereo? Or just anything?

Anyone else have any advice on the situation I've got?


----------



## Kucker (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm not sure how much this is going to help. I thought I'd be able to send a link from RadioShack's site but was unable to find the amp I have on their site. I actually bought it a few years ago for coyotes, but there was a slight hum or background static so I axed that plan. I figured if I could hear it the coyotes surely could. I took the horn back, but for some reason kept the amp. Anyway, maybe if you go to your local RadioShack and inquire about the amp they may have it on hand. It is a mini amplifier speaker cat. no 277-1008c. I believe I payed around 12 to 15 dollars, but my long term memory isn't that good. The unit itself is about a 4"highx3"widex1"thick box. It runs on a 9volt battery. I'm curious if you'll get better sound out of the 6x9's or a horn. Maybe that was the cause of the hum or my 30 dollar mp3 player. From the hunting videos I've seen, the birds don't seem to mind how loud or distorted.Good luck.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Radio Shack #277-1008, Mini Audio Amplifier/Speaker = $12.99ea I have two MP3 callers hooked up to that amp and horn speakers and not problems with them at all. I'll send you a PM with what I used.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

As per SD Handgunners eCaller instructions http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=20626 that were posted quite a while ago I went with a Speco SP-5. This speaker is very loud and clear for me. Doing a search, here is one a little cheaper than I paid http://www.industryrecycles.com/product.php?productid=17702 here is the site I purchased from http://www.starkelectronic.com//24.htm I remember I did quite a bit of on-line shopping comparing the product price and shipping. Here is another link where I found the speaker- http://www.lashen.com/vendors/csispeco/Speakers/SpeakersHorn.asp

This was for predator eCallers, but I think the basic principles are the same?

Here are a few more links from back then talking about assembling an eCaller -

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=22167

http://www.arkansaselkhunter.com/E-Caller.htm

I hope this helps.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks a ton guys, all of this has been very helpful. I'm narrowing everything down right now and will hopefully put it together Saturday or Sunday. I'll post up with some pictures and such when I get er done.


----------



## ScarySouthernMan (Dec 12, 2006)

Diver,

I have on already assembled that is quite nice. It features some pretty top notch stuff.

It should be on the classified section here if you are interested... and the price went down too. I explained everything I did to it but if you have any questions you can PM or e-mail me.

Thanks,

- Scary -


----------



## johnksully (Mar 6, 2006)

How long do your mp3 players last? Can you get a full days hunt on one charge? I'm going to build an e-caller and I'm debating on going with the car sterio or an mp3 player.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Old Rio MP3 players will go quite a while on a AAA battery (longer than most, I have had the same battery all coyote season) and the old 512mb are quite inexpensive on eBay.


----------

